

Yahoo Transparency Report Overview - sebkomianos
http://info.yahoo.com/transparency-report/

======
generj
"The numbers reported above include all types of government data requests such
as criminal law enforcement requests and those under U.S. national security
authorities, including the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) and
National Security Letters (NSLs), if any were received.

The U.S. Government does not permit us to disclose additional details
regarding the number of requests, if any, under national security authorities
at this time, or even to separate them in aggregate from other requests.
Additionally, the government would not authorize us to separate NSLs from
other government data requests or to express the NSLs that we have received,
if any, as a range from 0 to 1,000—even though the government allowed other
providers to do so in the past. We strenuously disagree with the government's
position and will continue to advocate for greater transparency regarding
requests made under national security authorities. If we succeed in persuading
the U.S. Government to allow greater transparency, we will disclose additional
details in future reports, and we will also update this report with more
details related to national security requests as permitted."

 _Range from 0 to 1,000_ a hint?

~~~
sebkomianos
100,000

